# Healing an ovarian cyst by natural cleansing: how long did it take you? ( update- may not be a cyst after all)



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am trying to heal this awful cyst on my ovary thrigh various natural ways I have learned.
I have had the cyst for 4 months. I have not been really diligent about cutting out the mucusy foods and other things and doing enough castor oil packs, clay packs, epson salt baths.
I want to heal it so much though!
How long did it take anyone who healed naturally to get rid of it?
Also- any suggestions for good visiualizations on making it go away?
Help me heal this please with your experiences!!!1


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

BTW- just so you know my general intention, I have learned that a cyst is an accumulation of mucus. OS I am trying to take in less mucus producing foods, and to also aid my elimination of toxins and mucus through a cleanse.
It is challenging for my self discipline though because it involves cutting out some of my addictions and sensual pleasures- coffee, any dabbeling on smoking, cheese, dairy, etc


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

So you went ahead with the ultrasound? Was it bad? I was very scared before my first, but totally relieved at how not-scary it was in reality.

What sort of cyst is it? Since you're saying it's mucous, does that mean it's a corpus luteum cyst? They do spontaneously go away a lot of the time, unlike dermoids or endometriomas.


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

Is your cyst causing you pain? I had a cyst on my left ovary that was causing me almost constant pain. My family practice doc wasn't much help (other than ordering an ultrasound) so I went to an alternative doc (osteopath) and she suggested trying an anti-inflammatory supplement called MSM, Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane, also known as organic sulfur. I started taking this and the pain went away the very first day, and the cyst dissolved and has not caused me any problems since. This was a year ago. I use a brand of MSM called Rich's. Start slow and low on the dosage at first, and it's good to take it with Vit C.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I opted out of the u/s. It does hurt still(the cyst). I am trying to heal it through food and really wanting to fast- but haven't made it yet. I stopped coffee and another bad habit finally- and it hurts less- and I am basically simplifying my foods as much as I can- no sugar, refined carbs or caffeine or dairy.
So I hope this will eork. the practicioners I have seen all suck, I must say!
The gynos only want to do an ultrasound- which I do not want to do!
The natropath I saw was a dunce ( sorry but true!)
So I am trying to heal myself.
I would like to look into that MSM supplement-
I have just heard from books and such that a cyst is generally an accumulation of mucus.
I honestly don't know what I have- I just know it hurts worse when I eat sugar and dairy and coffee, and the days I did a raw food diet it hurt less.

I am also trying to get pregnant for almost a year now with no luck.
I have bad feelings about docs- I do not have a good one I trust and they usually don't tell me anything I don't already know.
Sad but true.

So I am essentially trying to cleanse my system overall to hope to clear out the cyst and to become fertile
















I get more help from mdc than from doctors so far!

I will look into the Methyl Sulfonyl Methane- *Wildiris* what does it actualy do to the body?

I do have a good chinese med doc I see sometimes and he dud say it was a small watery cyst and recommended cleaning out the digestive system and liver and kidneys- I am going to try to see him again.

It is so HARSH cause we are trying to get a baby and all I got was an ovarian cyst! Wahh















I am determined to heal and conceive though, and as naturally as possible. Personally, I am scared of all hightech machines in my body. If I can live a long healthy life without ever having an ultrasound the better!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

But Katie, how do you know it's a cyst without an ultrasound? And assuming it's a cyst, how do you know it's benign, and how do you know it's a functional cyst, not an endometrioma?


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I had a big dermoid cyst a couple years ago. It was certainly not an accumulation of mucous - it had hair and teeth!

Anyways I suggest making sure you know what kind of cyst you're dealing with before opting out of medical treatment. Unchecked, a dermoid can consume your entire ovary (I know, I lost mine).


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree with the last two posters.

I am coming from the point of view I know two woman that had cysts. The one womans was the size of a softball. She was in alot of pain. She had surgery to remove the cyst and the ovary. I don't remember if it was cancerous. I don't believe so. Because I don't recall any additional treatment after the surgery. But you know what? She was pregnant 6 months after surgery.







: She went on to have three children on one ovary! I remember her husband had told the doctor to take it all out. But the Doctor (OB/GYN) was very optomistic that she could get pregnant. Which is awesome because she had just remarried. She had a child from her first marriage and her new husband didn't have any. They wanted children very badly. So please, if this is your fear of losing an ovary, there is still possibility of getting pregnant.

The other friend had a large cyst as well. Hers turned out to be cancerous.







She did have a hysterectomy. But they didn't want any children anyway. So it wasn't a big concern for her. Her Mother had survived Ovarian Cancer. Oh and my friend has been cancer free for over 7 years now!







:

Just another perspective on this.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
But Katie, how do you know it's a cyst without an ultrasound? And assuming it's a cyst, how do you know it's benign, and how do you know it's a functional cyst, not an endometrioma?

I don't know, actually! But I do not want an ultrasound. It seems like someone ought to be able to diagnose me without the ultrasound?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

IS there another way to diagnose without an ultrasound?


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had cysts before. Usually they were small and burst by themselves during the beginning of my menstrual cycle, which hurts like h*ll. But I think those are normal menstrual cycle overproduction.

The other cyst I had never caused me pain, but it was softball size. They found it during my son's c/s. It was the size of a softball, full of liquid, and had begun twisting around the ovary. The docs were able to get it out while saving the ovary. They said had I not had the c/s, I would have been back in the hospital in a few days hemorrhaging, I would have lost the ovary and possibly my life. Also, I had numerous ultrasounds during that pregnancy (they thought I might have incompetent cervix due to my history), and the skilled technician NEVER saw it.

Please just get an ultrasound. If it turns out to be the liquid variety, then go with what you are doing now. If it isn't, it's better to find out sooner rather than later.









Ami


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
IS there another way to diagnose without an ultrasound?

Nope. Unless you want to do explorative surgery. They need to be able to see if it is liquid filled or solid. The cyst will feel hard no matter what it is made of during a physical examination. Hth

Ami


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
IS there another way to diagnose without an ultrasound?

Surgery is the only other option I can think of. I don't think there are any blood tests that can used. But you might ask that question.

Hmm what about a CT scan?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

But I thouhgt ovarian cysts were really common! I felt it start- at ovulation 4 months ago- felt the o pain and then cramps. And then it has hurt for 4 months off and on. Sems to hurt more when I drink coffee or eat sugar and less when I don't.
so I just made an appointment with a natropathic doctor to see what she has to say.
If a cyst gets so big like a softball, can't you feel it pushing on your abdomen?

How do I know if this is a cyst actually?
I just really hate electronic invasive procedures. I read that an u/s heats up the tissue and that scares me.
UGH.
And I am ttc and I want to keep my yoni pure if I can.









Anyone think its ok to not have the u/s?
what did women do to dignose a cyst before u/s's were so common?


----------



## kundemama (Oct 17, 2005)

-


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Well somehow my body is scared of the ultrasound- but reading this thread did make me want to get more HELP. So I made 2 appointments- one w- a chinese doc and one with a natropath.
so atleast I can see what they say.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
But I thouhgt ovarian cysts were really common! I felt it start- at ovulation 4 months ago- felt the o pain and then cramps. And then it has hurt for 4 months off and on. Sems to hurt more when I drink coffee or eat sugar and less when I don't.
so I just made an appointment with a natropathic doctor to see what she has to say.
If a cyst gets so big like a softball, can't you feel it pushing on your abdomen?

How do I know if this is a cyst actually?
I just really hate electronic invasive procedures. I read that an u/s heats up the tissue and that scares me.
UGH.
And I am ttc and I want to keep my yoni pure if I can.









Anyone think its ok to not have the u/s?
what did women do to dignose a cyst before u/s's were so common?

Yes, ovarian cysts can be aggravated with bad diet. And they are very common. In fact, the egg that is released during ovulation was in a cyst. You make multiple cysts (though very tiny ones) during each cycle, only one of which will break and release a fertile egg. It's the ones that choose to hang around that are some cause for concern.
That being said, an u/s will just check to make sure if it's a common one that shouldn't cause any concern or whether its one that needs more treatment. In general small cysts can cause pain, but because they're small most gynos won't do anything about them unless they get really big. In which case, surgery is safer than doing nothing, since, if it were to burst, hemorrhaging would occur.

Most women probably did nothing unless the cyst became huge. Even then, there are stories of women living with huge fibroids too, so I don't think that would help much. If it's a watery cyst, most of the time, it will go away on its own. If it is solid, it won't and you (figurative you, not you, lol) would be stuck with the pain for life unless you went in for surgery.

The cyst won't interfer with your ttc, at least, it doesn't with me. As for the u/s causing your yoni to be impure--the u/s technician will only be looking at your ovary, not your uterus. Since they know where the cyst is, they will focus their attention there. You can also ask them to only look there. Also, if it's causing you pain, your body is telling you to get it checked out. For the record, I am terrified of surgery. I was forced into the c/s because I had been in labor for 22 hours and they wouldn't let me go longer. It was only when the c/s was over that they found it.

As for feeling it, I was pregnant the whole time, so all the pulling achiness I attributed to ds. And my dad had appendicitis without knowing he did (funny story: he was serving his mandatory term in the greek military & pretended to have stomach pains. Doc said he had to have surgery. Dad couldn't argue without risking imprisonment, so went through with it. That's where they found the almost rupturing appendix).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturalcurls* 
Did you find any remedies that worked for these? Maybe they would work for the cyst's that linger?

I figured it was a cyst just from the location and type of pain, but the u/s confirmed it. I wouldn't want to do remedies for a cyst and then find out that a cyst was not causing the pain.

Other than eating well, not really. I also read somewhere that cysts are common when one's creative juices are held back. In my case I can see that as a pattern. During the whole pregnancy, due to my first late miscarriage, I wasn't allowed to do a lot of things. Things like starting my own business, walking, etc. I was also scared because I didn't know the cause for my first loss, so I didn't allow myself to even feel excited & happy about my baby until I was about 34 weeks along. So I think that had a large part to play in my giant cyst.

Ami


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
II will look into the Methyl Sulfonyl Methane- *Wildiris* what does it actualy do to the body?

Do a google search on MSM or organic sulfur and you will come up with tons of interesting information. I researched it before I started using it but that was over a year ago and I haven't saved the links. MSM has been credited with helping many different painful and debilitating conditions. It's an excellent anti-inflammatory, for one thing. When I reported back to my Osteopath that the pain from my ovarian cyst had stopped literally the very first day I took the MSM, she said it had something to do with affecting my prostaglandins...but it was too long ago and I can't recall exactly how she explained it, sorry. But you will find tons of info if you google it.

My two cents on the ultrasound is I don't know why you would hesitate to get a u/s... it would be good for you to know exactly what you're dealing with.

I wish you all the best.

Iris


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

Well I had a big dermoid cyst a couple years ago. It was certainly not an accumulation of mucous - it had hair and teeth!

Mine too, and a 1 inch bone! I had it removed in May (I lost the ovary and tube with it because I waited so long to get it checked).


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

If your cyst is large enough, it can be felt by a competant physician during a vaginal exam. They may have to do a rectal exam too because the ovaries are better felt through the rectum. But that is only if the cyst is large enough. And it will in no way tell them what kind of cyst you have.

Functional cysts are extremely common, but if you are having constant pain and it has been going on for months then you really need to get an ultrasound and see what is going on inside.

Not all cysts are mucous. I also had a dermoid removed a few years ago and it was full of all sorts of nasty things. I had mine removed six weeks after the initial u/s that found it and I still lost 90% of my ovary.

Currently I have two masses in my right ovary. They are causing such debilitating pain that I cannot get up off of my bed or couch most days - let alone enjoy my life or my kids or anything. They are solid and my gynecologist and I won't know for sure what they are until they are removed in another week or so. They are sizable enough that we are very concerned about a torsion. Because they are big and solid and have grown very very quickly, the word "cancer" has come up in many conversations with my physician. The chance is small, but without knowing some of the information we do from u/s, he might not be as aggressive with these masses as he is.

If you are TTC, you owe it to yourself to get an ultrasound and see if what you have is something that could hinder the process. The last thing you want is to ignore it further and risk a torsion or ruprture or other complication that could impair your fertility forever.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mavournin* 
If your cyst is large enough, it can be felt by a competant physician during a vaginal exam. They may have to do a rectal exam too because the ovaries are better felt through the rectum. But that is only if the cyst is large enough. And it will in no way tell them what kind of cyst you have.

Functional cysts are extremely common, but if you are having constant pain and it has been going on for months then you really need to get an ultrasound and see what is going on inside.

Not all cysts are mucous. I also had a dermoid removed a few years ago and it was full of all sorts of nasty things. I had mine removed six weeks after the initial u/s that found it and I still lost 90% of my ovary.

Currently I have two masses in my right ovary. They are causing such debilitating pain that I cannot get up off of my bed or couch most days - let alone enjoy my life or my kids or anything. They are solid and my gynecologist and I won't know for sure what they are until they are removed in another week or so. They are sizable enough that we are very concerned about a torsion. Because they are big and solid and have grown very very quickly, the word "cancer" has come up in many conversations with my physician. The chance is small, but without knowing some of the information we do from u/s, he might not be as aggressive with these masses as he is.

If you are TTC, you owe it to yourself to get an ultrasound and see if what you have is something that could hinder the process. The last thing you want is to ignore it further and risk a torsion or ruprture or other complication that could impair your fertility forever.









I will be thinking of you.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Katie, what scares you about the ultrasound? Is there anything we can reassure you about with regard to it?

They can see a bit with a transabdominal, definitely enough to see if it's fluid filled or solid. It's not a great image, but if you can't bear transvaginal then it would be better than nothing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Surgery is the only other option I can think of. I don't think there are any blood tests that can used. But you might ask that question.

Hmm what about a CT scan?

They do use CT scans for complex cysts, but I understand the contrast dye hurts (it's an IV), and it's multiple x-rays, which is far more dangerous and invasive than ultrasound.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
If a cyst gets so big like a softball, can't you feel it pushing on your abdomen?

Nope, my endometrioma was that big and I was none the wiser. Not even any pain from that one. The one that burst, though. yikes!

Quote:

How do I know if this is a cyst actually?
I just really hate electronic invasive procedures. I read that an u/s heats up the tissue and that scares me.
UGH.
And I am ttc and I want to keep my yoni pure if I can.









Anyone think its ok to not have the u/s?
what did women do to dignose a cyst before u/s's were so common?
You don't know if it's a cyst or something else, that's why they like to look before they do surgery. What if you get pregnant and it turns out to be something you need surgery on whilst pregnant?

It's absolutely up to you to decide what you want to do, so of course it's OK to not have the U/S.

Personally I would want to maximise my odds ttc ASAP and rule out ovarian cancer.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is a functional ovarian cyst. I actually felt it start, the day I ovulated about 4 cycles back. ( I was charting since we are ttc so I knew the exact day of O).
I had cramps on the right side a week later- and then the pain kindof just stayed there.
It is not excruciating debillitating pain, unless I drink a lot of coffee and eat a lot of sugar- but even then it just hurts but not excruciating.
Mostly it is annoying- sort of painful.
I have had bad experiences with what I call "western medicine" and vowed to try the gentlest methods possible to heal myself from now on.

The u/s just seems scary to me- like I would go through it and they would say, yup its a functional cyst.
I went to a chinese doc who is very reputable when it started and he said it is a newly formed, small watery cyst. So that felt pretty clear.
I was then trying to heal on my own with raw food or fasting but it all felt too confusing and scary!
So finally- I have a number of different appointments this week:
One with the same chinese doc, one with a natropath, one with a friend who does craniosacral work and knows a lot about the body.
And one I just made which seems the most hopefully helpful- with a great body-worker, acupuncturist, healer guy.

I am doing the path of least harm that I can to take care of myself. I do not think it is anything other than what they call a functional cyst and I just have this instinctive fear of the u/s.
So I am trying to listen to that!

Thanks so much for all the advice everyone.
My hope at the moment is that I can see this healer guy ( and I will see the other people too to get their opinions) and come up with a cleansing healing plan for my whole system that will help me to heal the cyst and then CONCEIVE a lovely baby.
I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
They do use CT scans for complex cysts, but I understand the contrast dye hurts (it's an IV), and it's multiple x-rays, which is far more dangerous and invasive than ultrasound.

Sometimes they use MRIs too. I actually feel asleep during mine it was so easy. But I get the feeling that if the OP is refusing ultrasound that she'll probably not consider putting herself in a magnetic field.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
I am pretty sure it is a functional ovarian cyst. I actually felt it start, the day I ovulated about 4 cycles back. ( I was charting since we are ttc so I knew the exact day of O).
I had cramps on the right side a week later- and then the pain kindof just stayed there.
It is not excruciating debillitating pain, unless I drink a lot of coffee and eat a lot of sugar- but even then it just hurts but not excruciating.
Mostly it is annoying- sort of painful.
I have had bad experiences with what I call "western medicine" and vowed to try the gentlest methods possible to heal myself from now on.
The u/s just seems scary to me- like I would go through it and they would say, yup its a functional cyst.

I went to a chinese doc who is very reputable when it started and he said it is a newly formed, small watery cyst. So that felt pretty clear.

How did he diagnose this cyst?

Frankly, a functional cyst should not be taking over four months to go away. Even if it is only midly annoying, it has still been a long time and considering that most people rarely feel small functional cysts I think you should reconsider your plans.

That said though, as I stated in my previous post, I have a lot of history with ovarian cysts. Besides my surgery and the current problems, I've had several ruptures and countless cysts of almost every variety. I found that helped the most, especially when I wanted to heal so I could have a baby, was acupuncture. My practicioner was amazing and had healed herself from ovarian cysts with Chinese medicine so she really knew what she was talking about. I went religiously for a few months and the amazing product of my diligence is driving his Thomas trains all over my laptop as I write this. It can be done, but I still strongly advocate for having as much information as possible. An ultrasound might be a small price to pay for that, especially if this continues for much longer.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mavournin* what you say makes a lot of sense- it is strange that it has hurt for four straight months now.








And at the first month I had a gyno exam and she put her hand up and said if it were big enough to hurt it would be big enough to feel and she didn't feel it.
UGH.
I met w- a natropath today and she couldn't diagnose it.
I see a cranio-sacral worker tomorrow, and an acupuncturist the next day and my chinese med doc on Monday!
If by the end of all that I still don't know what it is I will get the u/s
I was just trying to be careful.

Also- I AM REALLY SCARE TO POSSIBLY FIND OUT IT COULD BE SOMETHING HORRIBLE!!!!

Someone help me with this, please. I think this is atleast 50% of the reason I have not gotten the u/s.
If it is something horriblr I almost would rather not know.

SIGH.
Four months of this weird'o pain.

The other confusing thing is that sometimes it feel lower than the ovary- in the pubic region.
sigh.

Are u/s's really not that bad?!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

UPDATE
Okay- so I am starting to think this may not be a cyst after all! So finally- I made an appointment with a New gynocologist for Tuesday. ( my old one was just not at all helpful really, which is why I had been trying to figure this out on my own)
they talked to me on the phone and I am going to get a thorough exam and then they will determine if I need an u/s or not and will FINALLY help me solve this yuck mystery!
I am psyched cause it has been really annoying and hurtful plus we are ttc so I want to get this cleared up first- plus they are getting me in at a good time of my cycle that won't disrupt ttc.
though of course I want to clear this before becomming with babe.

But they and the natropath suggested it could possibly be an infection off sorts. ( risidual from an std though I never knew of any stds so far- but I imagine they will test)

Oh I hope it is diagnosed and something minor and easily fixable!
Because I have been trying to do this diet to support cleansing an ovarian cyst- but it is takng away lots of yummy foods ( bread and cheese which I love)
anyway- I pray it is something minor and fixable.
I will post here after my appointment.
Thanks for all the help everyone.
This board is great!
Really full of women helping women.
Love,
Katie


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am going to FOUR different health practicioners in the next week.
I am starting to thinkI hvae some kind of parasite or infection.
I am also having massive digestion issues and feel sick and weird. UGH!
I am so glad to finally be on the way to figuring this out ( andbefore I conceive too)


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I am in the "US are not bad" camp. I have no problems with having ultrasounds. I have even allowed them on my 2 year old. Which were absolutely necessary.








I hope you get your answer soon.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
And at the first month I had a gyno exam and she put her hand up and said if it were big enough to hurt it would be big enough to feel and she didn't feel it.

That's BS. I grow huge freaking cysts and no one can ever feel them during an exam. Granted I'm sorta fluffy, but still... And I certainly feel the small ones just as much as I feel my big ones. You, like myself, are probably just very in tune with your body.

I can understand how you feel like it's becoming something much larger and scary. Back away from Dr. Google and relax. ((hugs))


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I had an appontment today with a body worker- healer and she also recommended the ultrasound. I have an appointment with the new gynocologist on Tuesday and thewy have u/s facilities there so I will finally get one.
So I will know.
The woman I saw today said she thinks I have a hernia! SHEESH> AN INGUINAL HERNIA!
this is a bit maddening.
It seems like surgery is a common treatment- which I do not want.

strange.
But I don't know until I get the u/s so I really will get it this time cause I really need to know.
I am 90% sure this is not a cyst after all.
Don't know if it is a hernia.

All I wanted was to get pregnant ( pity party) and instead I got this- boo hoo-
okay- whining out of the way- I hope I find a peaceful healing solution.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

How did it go today?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Thinking of you.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Couldn't read and not post.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel like I am such a spazz on this thread- a hernia! A cyst ! Argh!

Here is my Update-

I had been SCARED to get the u/s but all you nice people plus many in person people I talked to assured me that it was fine. So I am now eager to get one- ony thing is now I simply have to wait for a schedule opening- which is about 10 more days away.

I was given a chance to get one at the hospital yesterday as opposed to the gyno office- and I went in the door of the hospital and my skin started to crawl and I booked out the door. I am not a fan of hospitals.
So I figured I have waited this long I can wait another week to get it in the calm gynocologist office.

However- I went back to my chinese doctor and he said it is definately an ovarian cyst. He even said if we cant get rid of it w- his herbs and stuff then I wil need to have surgery. scary. I am not going there now.
We are trying 2-3 months of herb treatment.

Furthermore, my basic health problem is that I have way way too many dental surgeries in a 2 year period- and my body got over toxified with novocaine and other things dental surgery related.
My doctor ( chinese doc) said that this is why my uterus and ovaries are VERY weak and I am unable to conceive. He said I need to stop ttc for now and focus on cleaning out the cyst and strengthen my organs.
I said- will I ever be able to conceive, and will I ever be in full health again?

He said- I don't know.
That freaked me out! But I am of course feeling hopeful again.

So now- I decided to do more to detox this old dental surgery stuff from my body. Also, once I have the u/s I can know the specifics of my condition and know how to treat it.
It hurts and then I forget about it, but somehtig is definately wacky. He said because we were trying to make a baby I was drawing a lot of attention and energy there. He said I need to try to be happy and think less about my body now.

So the new thing I am adding is regular saunas. I did my first one yesterday and I am gong again today. this holistic clinic around here has a infared sauana.
I did 1/2 hour in there yesterday and it was amazing. I am hoping this will help me to detox these old toxins. My doctor said I do not really need to change my diet as my problems are more from the risidual dental surgery toxins residing in my organs, and my diet is good.

So this is where I am at. I am glad I did not do the u/s yesterday cause it was so scary to be in the hospital. But I am looking forward to doing it soon. And I am doing chinese herbs with a VERY reputable doctor for now, plus compresses. I am stopping ttc for a few months and trying to be happy.

I pray to heal and I pray that if it is in fact a cyst tjat it is the least dangerous and least troublesome kind, filled with water.

Thanks


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Also, after I do this stuff for a while I may look into accupuncture. the hardest thing about that seems to be finding a reputable accupuncturist.


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

Katie,

Hope you are doing alright.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
Katie,

Hope you are doing alright.

Ditto. Did you ever get the u/s?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *menomena* 
Ditto. Did you ever get the u/s?









She did, and there was no cyst. She updated on another thread

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=957584


----------



## astridbogota7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, I have pain from a cyst in my right ovary.the ultra sound said I have 2 small functional cysts and a uterine fibroid.I am nervous cause I have had pain for 4 months now. I'm trying to take all kinds of natural suplements and eat organic and not drink from plastics. I have been on this healthy diet for a few weeks now. How long do I wait before going back to my health care provider if I still have pain? Any sugestions ? I would really like to try to concieve soon but I want to take care of this pain first. Im really scare about surgery so I'm trying to do everything i can not to get to that point. Thanks,Sarah


----------



## Simranj (Jul 16, 2014)

*Big overian cyst help!*

Hello, i'm in the same position of you.I would love to hear from you to know if you did solved your problem.
I found that i have 4 cysts and i'm so scared about surgery that i try all i can.
I competly changed my diet for 50 days now( only raw food and supplements like vitex,B complex, onagre etc)
No changes for now.i have some pain sometimes.. I'm thinking of the gerson or Breuss cure.
Please give me a feedback about your condition


----------

